# O-Ring for billow



## Marzuq (14/4/15)

hi guys,

does anyone stock replacement o-rings for the billow refill screw?


----------



## Yiannaki (14/4/15)

Marzuq said:


> hi guys,
> 
> does anyone stock replacement o-rings for the billow refill screw?



A pitty that the billow does not come with a spare one in the box.

Its quite a small and flimsy little o- ring.

Hope you come right bud


----------



## Marzuq (14/4/15)

Yiannaki said:


> A pitty that the billow does not come with a spare one in the box.
> 
> Its quite a small and flimsy little o- ring.
> 
> Hope you come right bud


yeah no spare and this o-ring turns to dust. i refill at least 3 times a day so you can imagine the wear it must get

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------

